# Mark Biggers in the AAA Saloons



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Two races and two victories, having never driven the Castle Coombe circuit before and with noise issues causing an exhaust bung to be fitted!

Marks pre race nerves were sent into overdrive by the TV cameras.










Lining up well down the grid for the first race.










A rolling start.










Hunting down the leader.




















Mark takes the chequered flag.











Race two and pole position.










After some fun and games at the chicane on the first lap someone gets by Mark, but not for long.










Plenty of back markers to get by.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great pics!!

Well done


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fit bird in the first pic!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done Mark great result :thumbsup::clap: especially as 1st time at castle combe


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Well done dude. Bird is well fit- you get her number? lol


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

great stuff!!!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Well done Mark, great result(s)! :thumbsup:


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

Guy under the chequered flag got it totally wrong 











zen races in the AAA too? looks like a fun grid, more gtr´s on the way?

good on mark, cant wait to see him in his own car.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

where is Mark racing next?


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

well done - i thought he raced an r33 though ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

emu002 said:


> well done - i thought he raced an r33 though ?


32's his new car.


----------



## old_s13 (Apr 6, 2009)

more pics of the hot girl............


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good stuff  well done, nice pics


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Its not ZEN - its there old car with its new owner, Paul Doyle.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice one mark, get in there!!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Well done mate!!!


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

nozza1 said:


> Nice one mark, get in there!!


Thanks Naz


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

dave_gtr said:


> Well done mate!!!


Thanks Dave


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

well done sir! 

Ozz


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

well done chap


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Brilliant result Mark:clap:


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

nice pics and well done!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done!!! On to the next race!!!


----------

